# Who to sell furs to???



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I am posting this question in several locations in an attempt to have better chances of getting it answered. Please forgive me if you are annoyed by its re-posting

Hey all, I am new to coonhunting. I have some good mentors but I need to know where to sell mu furs. Everyone says that Willie Stephens (or Stevens, however you spell it) is a crook and a scoundrel. However, the same people that tell me this, continue to go to him themselves. So I have two questions:

1) What is the community opinion on Willie Stephens?
2) Is there anyone else in the area (I live in Jackson, so anywhere in Mid-Michigan) that I can sell to?

I heard about this Grunwold guy who travels around picking up furs. I guess he is based out of IN or IL and has a set run where he picks up firs at selected sites on selected times. Anyone else know of this guy and or can help me get in touch with him?

Thank you,
Evan


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

here is another guy who runs a route 810-394-2664 his name is dennis and he buys for NAFA


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I sell to this guy. Just a few miles north of I-69 and east of lapeer.

Prey's Raw Furs
4428 Haines Road
Attica, MI 48412
Phone: (810) 724-0298


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for the quick info. Although Prey's is a bit of a drive for me, I will check it out. when I posted that question on another forum, someone was able to point me to for groenewold's furs. Although, this website will not allow me to post an external link until I have made 15 original posts. I have a close friend that recommends them and now that I know their route, I will probably go with them. more ideas are welcome though.

thanks,
Evan


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

If you want the best prices for your furs I would suggest the Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers fur sales. Here is a link.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=297642

Griff


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

What is a fair price for pelts these days?


----------

